# Sound Transmission Class (STC) / Rw Calculator



## ara4help (Sep 30, 2010)

Sound Transmission Class (STC) / Rw Calculator

This calculator determines Sound Transmission Class of monolithic materials (e.g. concrete, glass, steel) using graphical computation method based on the material thickness, density, and critical frequency values. The computation logic is based on both US and European methodologies and results of actual Test Room measurements.

http://ara4help.com/Projects.html

Please send your comments to the author.

Thanks,

ara4help

www.ara4help.com


----------

